# Tiel with NO feet!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I wanted to cry when I saw him. I stopped by my petstore (not mine but the one I go to all the time) and they had this poor little tiel with deformed feet. He had no toes-just these little stubs for legs..It was sooo sad. I swear if I had the money right then and there he'd be coming home with me. I'm so upset that I wasn't able to get him. I even called someone to see if they can help me out but no luck. I hope he goes home to someone who really will love him. He was so happy and sweet for a tiel that's probably had a tough time..


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh that is so sad. Poor little guy! Was his cage set up for his disability? What do you suppose happened...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

OH how sad  the poor thing will probably be there awhile, I find most people just walk by them but I really hope someone who has a kind heart like you do will take him, if I had the money Aly I would have done the same thing


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Can you contact a bird rescue or something in your area? Actually, if you tell me the pet shop and your area there's another forum i post on where someone might be able to help out.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's Petsupermarket in Plantation Fl. I really want him. I think I'm going to go back tommorrow just to check on him. The cage is set up for him and he gets around pretty well to my suprize-just can't perch at all. When I got there one of the girls who works there was holding him. They're pretty good with their animals since it's a small petshop. From what they told me he was born that way but who knows.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

ohh...
that is so sad *cries*
i hope someone with a kind heart takes him in....
unfortunately though most of the time, there is not much hope for an animal like that....
i hear of a lot of toe/feetless tiels.... if they get their foot stuck in something, they will sometimes chew their own toes off in an attempt to break free....
this is why we all need to be aware that unsuitable cages and rope toys etc can sometimes be quite dangerous!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, you know i'm going to tell you to go get him if you really want him. :lol: Do you want me to post the situation and info on this other forum, or is there a chance he's found a home.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww. Poor tiel.
I hope the petshop is taking good care of it.
But it's sad because I know all the people where I live would probably just walk by the poor tiel thinking it was weird.
I think you should get the tiel Aly!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I looked at him and I think he was born that way...there's no sign of ever having an injury there or a scar..nothing at all. I'm going to stop by again today and see how he is. Maybe I can talk the store owner into letting me have him since I bought ALL my birds from there..(except Kiwi)..I go there ALL the time...



Bea said:


> Hehe, you know i'm going to tell you to go get him if you really want him. :lol: Do you want me to post the situation and info on this other forum, or is there a chance he's found a home.


 I hate this...I really want him...You can post it. Maybe someone in the area will see it and want to give him a home. Unless they let me "take him off their hands" for under $20 I'm afraid there's not much else I can do at the moment...$ wise... I can't dip into bill money or anything-it'll screw up my finances royally for this month and I can't afford that since I don't have a real job at the moment.



**TielHeart** said:


> Awww. Poor tiel.
> I hope the petshop is taking good care of it.
> But it's sad because I know all the people where I live would probably just walk by the poor tiel thinking it was weird.
> I think you should get the tiel Aly!


They are really good with their animals. Like I said, it not a large chainstore so they acctually play with them etc..I never shop anywhere else.

Wish me luck. I would LOVE to bring him home.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a pain that money is tight.  I hope they will let you adopt him cheap. If he's been there a while they probably wouldn't mind too much, cause they'd know he was going to a good home. I will wait and see how things work out before posting.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is sad  What colour is s/he ?? I really do hope you adopt him/her  They would be so happy !


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was there (thinking) last week Thursday and he wasn't there...I had just come from a job training that was a waste of time so I had alot on my mind. Acctually, I went to cheer myself up and buy some millet. I completly forgot the millet (which is my excuse for HAVING to go today)..I didn't even think to ask more info on him. I took him from the girl and she went to check out a customer..then I ran out to my car to call my friend and see if he can do something..he's tight until payday and the chances even then are slim. He thinks I have too many birds already..what does he know..
I couldn't sleep so I'm up now-it like 7am so I'll go first thing at 9..



sophiay said:


> That is sad  What colour is s/he ?? I really do hope you adopt him/her  They would be so happy !


A normal grey boy. I really don't care about the color though..I just know I can help and fell in love..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So he is still at the pet shop? I hope that you can give him a good home. Can you reserve him? I would try and get him for cheaper. This might sound mean ( I don't mean it to be) but they should not sell him for full price.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope he is still there, when you go  Let's all hope you end up bringing him home 
Will they not just give him, to you because he must have been there for quite a while ??


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Let us know how everything goes and if you'll be able to get him!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh how sad.  Poor thing, I would definately be tempted, I do hope he goes to a good home, whether it's with you or not.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good and bad news. I kind of got my hopes up and came up with most of the money $50-normally grey tiels there are around $70. I was so excitied I drove straight to the store at 10am. When I went there I tried to find the manager and the girl said he's not in today. The tiel isn't there anymore and the cage they had him in is gone. She called someone because I was a little too presistant to find out what happened and we found out the girl that was there yesterday took him home. I asked her if she meant took him home just for the time being and she said no, that the manager let her because they didn't think he'd sell and she felt bad. I am kind of upset in a way but then again he has a home now. Hopefully she'll take care of him...I'm kind of upset because I wish I could have gotten the money yesterday.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sorry you weren't able to take him Aly, hopefully he will be well taken care of where he is.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea but I'm still mad..I have the money now...maybe that's a sign that I shouldn't get anymore...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well at least he's gone to a new home, hopefully he'll be well loved.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats too bad that you didn't get him  But the girl he went home with sounds like she is a caring person too. And hopefully he will have a nice life with her.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea..I hope I see her next time I'm there to see how he is..I really liked him..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good idea  let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I went back today because I was in the area..sort of. The girl wasn't there. They did have this beautiful lutino there but it was SUPER wild...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear you didn't get him  But the girl sounds like she must be loving, to have one with no feet !  
Hope the girl is there next time you go, third time lucky!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully she'll be there next time!
I'm sorry you couldn't get him.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea..here is a pic of the two that were there today..the lutino and a white face grey male. I took the pic with my phone so sorry if it's blurry..


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohh! I really like that whiteface grey male.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

That's harsh... I've been down that road (though I did eventually end up with the bird anyway... more on that in a bit) but y'know, while some people will buy a bird just because it's cute or whatever without knowing anything about it, a person who gets a handicapped bird probably does so because they don't care about having a "perfect" bird like so many people do, and they really want the bird to get the love it deserves. So this guy's probably in good hands, and hopefully you can see her again and keep in contact.  My budgie Bullet had to be rehomed, and that's how I ended up with him, but his old mommy still loves him a lot and always looks forward to seeing him and getting updates at the bird club.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yea..here is a pic of the two that were there today..the lutino and a white face grey male. I took the pic with my phone so sorry if it's blurry..


there both so cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The thing that got to me the most is how sweet and happy he was. It's like he didn't even care that he didn't have feet. I hope he's in good hands-atleast he has a home now.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He must have heard the saying : Live Life To The Full!!
Which is really good for a tiel with no feet! I am so glad he was happy, and lived like a teil with feet !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

those are some cute tiels to at the pet shop  Hopefully one day you will run in to her and see how he is doing.


----------

